# Question concerning police work



## Future Prodigy (16 Apr 2008)

I have found in the past that my threads have been misinterpreted so I will try to be as blunt as possible with this one. Ever since I was a child I wanted a career that ‘made a difference,’ as cliché as it may sound, I did not want a pay cheque but felt a need to help alleviate the suffering of others in some way shape or form. Because of this I have been drawn to the 9-1-1 field (and later in life to NGOs and foreign development organizations). In High School I started to seriously consider a career in law enforcement and after talking to many officers decided to pursue a degree in the liberal arts and social sciences (I have taken lots of sociology classes). However, this has served as an impediment to post graduation career choice. Due to the very liberal education I received in the arts at university I have become a bit discouraged about the efficacious value of police work. Through the propaganda of the liberal arts I have been taught/told that the only way for bettering society is through systemic change (anything else is only a band aid solution to a deeper running problem). The problem is that this was almost always brought up in the context of ‘bashing’ conservative solutions like beefing up the police force, etc. My mind has been polluted to the point of almost eradicating any sort of personal responsibility for any sort of actions – for the blame is always “in the system itself”

I am coming to you, the source of experience… with this problem. I wish to learn what officers in the career think. I am finding it hard to compartmentalize a lot of my education outside of the classroom. I am not looking for debate, but am actually asking wishing to hear the other side of the coin - so please respond with honesty and sincerity (no getting off topic with personal bashing, etc).


----------



## stryte (16 Apr 2008)

This article by Dr. Alexis Artwohl may help you.

http://www.alexisartwohl.com/publications/enjoyyourfreedom.html


----------



## midgetcop (16 Apr 2008)

What is it specifically that you want to ask?


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

I would guess how to 



			
				Future Prodigy said:
			
		

> ‘made a difference,’



when he has learned to question 


			
				Future Prodigy said:
			
		

> about the efficacious value of police work. Through the propaganda of the liberal arts I have been taught/told that the only way for bettering society is through systemic change (anything else is only a band aid solution to a deeper running problem).


.

So how to make a difference that will affect the wrongness of the system to bend it in a better way, not working into "make-up" change, or surface problems, or little changes...


----------



## Welshy (16 Apr 2008)

Future Prodigy said:
			
		

> Through the propaganda of the liberal arts I have been taught/told that the only way for bettering society is through systemic change (anything else is only a band aid solution to a deeper running problem).



It is true that Universities are like this and I do not agree that they should. Schools have gone from a market place of ideas to promoting social change based on an ideology. The definition of an organisation that promotes social change is a political party, but thats a whole new topic.

From the posts that I've seen of yours, a couple years with an NGO is probably exactly what your are looking for. It gives you an opportunity to help people and make a difference while give you some real world perspective away from the ivory towers. From there you could decide a career choice that makes a difference and you would be satisfied doing.


----------



## medaid (16 Apr 2008)

FP don't blame university for your views and beliefs. I'm a sociel science major, and that's pretty liberal when it comes to the arts. One thing university teaches you is how to view things criticaly, how to think for yourself, take what you know, read and interact and form an informed and educated opinion on subjects and matters at hand. However, part of being able to do all that is also life experience. The amount, and the type of personal life experience will shape ow we view things in our lives and in our jobs. I'm not saying this to "bah" you, but rather it ties into the whole question on policing. Even if you apply now
 for a police force, it may not be a good time for you. You're too unsure of what you want to do, and you're and this is only from what I've read here, too immature.part of making a change for the world is changing yourself. Take responsibility for your own actions, goals and thought process. Stop asking us for direction and start thinking for yourself. 

Now, if you are serious about policing look into your local RCMP Auxiliary or local PD Reserve Constables program. It will give you a taste of what policing maybe like, and it will show you just how you can help people. Sometimes it's one at a time, but 1 drop of water will eventually become a bucket of water one day. One drop of water could have a rippling effect in the entire pool of water. The same goes for one action and the effects it has on the community. 

Also start volunterring with the Red Cross that helps too.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 May 2008)

Future Prodigy said:
			
		

> I am coming to you, the source of experience… with this problem. I wish to learn what officers in the career think. I am finding it hard to compartmentalize a lot of my education outside of the classroom. I am not looking for debate, but am actually asking wishing to hear the other side of the coin - so please respond with honesty and sincerity (no getting off topic with personal bashing, etc).



It's the best job in the world.  So start applying, get on the Job and make a difference.  
Sincere enough for you?


----------



## Nauticus (6 Jun 2008)

Fact is, no matter how much propaganda your liberal arts school has given you, you've really answered your own question. You said you wanted to make a difference, and to do good. This isn't even an ideological question. Law enforcement officers do good every single day. If you truly feel they aren't "doing good", then I would agree that you shouldn't strive to be one, because only then would your judgement be actually flawed.

You can believe in whatever ideology you want. I'm personally a socialist. Picture a world without police. Now think, when somebody needs help, they call the police.

There's a social trust in police because they help people. Yes, there's some bad apples, but they are public servants. They exist to better society.

I'm not sure what else there is to say.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (7 Jun 2008)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what else there is to say.



Not much else to say.   I still maintain that FP was simply pumping us for some sort of term paper fodder and not actually looking for any real direction.  Funny, he hasn't been back since the end of the university school year


----------

